# Has anyone put 3M™ StoneGuard on their Eos?



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Anyone put the 3M StoneGuard on their Eos? Photos?*

When I picked up my Eos at the dealer a few days ago, they gave me the usual softsell on the extra items. The only one that sounds interesting is the 3M StoneGuard, aka ScotchGuard. 
There are quite a few old posts about this product in the archives, but I'm wondering if any new Eos owners have put it on their car, and if they have photos. My dealer quoted me $699 for the whole front end, most of the hood, and along the door edges, I believe.
Some of the old posts had comments regarding possible fading under the paint, having to replace the product every 5 years, better on lighter or darker colors (my Eos is Thunder Blue). Any new info on the pros or cons? I am leaning toward having it put on.
Input appreciated,
Scottjay


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone put the 3M StoneGuard on their Eos? Photos? (scottjay99)*

I had it on my silver Golf IV, and I was quite happy with it. It was pretty inconspicious - you didn't really notice it at first glance - and it certainly did protect the front end of the car.
I chose to not have it installed on my black Phaeton, simply because the film is quite obvious when installed on a black car.
If you do choose to have it done, make sure that the installer uses 3M® brand film (not a generic knock-off), and make sure that the installer uses long strips that come off a roll, so that he or she can wrap it under the edges of the hood, bumper parts, etc. The film that is supplied in rolls and then wrapped under the edges of the body parts is a heck of a lot less obvious when installed than the 'precut' films that exactly fit the panels.
The only thing you have to keep in mind is that once you put it on, it's there forever. You can remove it and renew (replace) it down the road if the film fades, but you can't remove it and expect to see a pristine new car that looks like it just came out of the factory. This is because the paint will fade at a different rate under the film that elsewhere (meaning, the non-protected areas).
If I get another light-coloured car, I will buy the film again.
Michael


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Anyone put the 3M StoneGuard on their Eos? Photos? (scottjay99)*

I'll take a picture of my car in a moment - just the large "clear bra" applied.
I would not suggest it's worth $699, though. If you go to a 3M reseller site like VACleartech.com you will find out what the cost of the pre-cut kits are. You can determine what value there is for a professional to apply the kit and warranty it for bubbling.
This is the first time I've had a product like this, but people I've talked to like theirs. It looks fine to me, but it is visible when looked at very closely.
Sorry for the lack-of-quality on the photos, but I didn't want to go outside and I had to run to a meeting. Hopefully you'll get an idea.
























































I've only seen one bubble (which you'll see in the macro-mode photo) and I was promised that if there was any bubbling, they'd remove it and apply a new film at no charge. Given that six of the photos are close-ups, I hope you get the idea that it's not readily visible unless you go looking for it. In the case of the side mirrors...REALLY CLOSE!








_Modified by neweosowner at 5:20 PM 12-12-2006_


_Modified by neweosowner at 5:23 PM 12-12-2006_


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Anyone put the 3M StoneGuard on their Eos? Photos? (Hotmoose)*

Great photo, Hotmoose. I can't even see the product on the car. Any other photos from members would be great, especially dark colored cars. 
I am going to stop by a couple certified installers in the Seattle area, check it out in person and get some price quotes. Sounds like $699 the dealer is quoting me is too much to pay. More later...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone put the 3M StoneGuard on their Eos? Photos? (scottjay99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottjay99* »_Sounds like $699 the dealer is quoting me is too much to pay...

Uh, yes, I think I would agree with that statement. If I recall correctly, it cost me about CAD $300 (around USD $270) to get the Golf IV done, and that was the entire front end as well as a strip across the top of the roof (just above the windshield). 
Like I said before, DON'T use the precut (die-cut) strips that you order over the internet. You will get best results if you have the work done by a craftsperson who uses protective film that comes off a roll.
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Anyone put the 3M StoneGuard on their Eos? Photos? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_The only thing you have to keep in mind is that once you put it on, it's there forever. You can remove it and renew (replace) it down the road if the film fades, but you can't remove it and expect to see a pristine new car that looks like it just came out of the factory. This is because the paint will fade at a different rate under the film that elsewhere (meaning, the non-protected areas).

I think I'd rather retouch a few chips than repaint the whole area where the film was (or would it be where it wasn't?). Yeeps!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone put the 3M StoneGuard on their Eos? Photos? (gilesrulz)*

Well, it's kind of a yin/yang deal - if you put the film on, you won't get many stone chips, and the car looks nice for all the time you have it. If you keep the car forever (more than 5-6 years), maybe you might have to renew the film, but that's just speculation on my part.
On the other hand, if you don't put the film on, you get stone chips.
From a purely practical point of view, I would rather have a light car with the film on it (what I had before) rather than a dark car without the film (what I have now).
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Anyone put the 3M StoneGuard on their Eos? Photos? (PanEuropean)*

But didn't you say the paint will fade at a different rate under the film? So in five years I'll have to touch up a dozen chips, and they'll have to repaint the whole front end...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Anyone put the 3M StoneGuard on their Eos? Photos? (gilesrulz)*

Yes, the paint will fade at a different rate under the film - or, if the paint doesn't 'fade', you will still see a difference in surface appearence if you remove the film after 5 years, because the top coat will be weathered where you did not have film, and not weathered where you did have film.
But, the fix for that is simple - either don't remove the film from the car (meaning, leave it on there forever), or, if you have to renew the film for any reason - for example, the film is discoloured, torn, starting to peel, whatever after 5 or 7 years on the car, just re-apply new film over the same place.
The general drift is this: Once you put the stuff on, plan to always have it there.
Michael


----------



## Marc0355 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Anyone put the 3M StoneGuard on their Eos? Photos? (PanEuropean)*

For a brand new vehicle, I personally wouldn't recommend using 3M. I offer 3M and Ventureshield but recommend Ventureshield for my clients with brand new cars. The film is much clearer than 3M, and they offer a Lifetime warranty as opposed to a 5yr.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Anyone put the 3M StoneGuard on their Eos? Photos? (Marc0355)*

What areas are best to cover? Both the Soneguard and VentureShield offer kits for:
Bumper
Grille
Hood/Fender mirrors
Headlights/fog lights

3M (only) has:
Rear bumper
Doors
Rockers
I realize the rolls are better/cheaper than the kits, but areas to cover is still a consideration. Also, where does one get professional/certified installation? (Besides the relatively-expensive VW dealer)
Thanks for your experiences and information,
Paul


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Anyone put the 3M StoneGuard on their Eos? Photos? (PaulZooms)*

I started the thread, but after reading owners thoughts and doing some research, I opted to not install the 3M product on my new Eos. Mainly because I could not find installation of the 3M version for less than $699 in the Seattle area. 
It's a great concept, but it feels more like a $400 or less product to me. And I'm reluctant to put a covering on the car that would need to be there for the life of the vehicle, and possibly replaced in 5 or so years...


----------



## Zazou1 (Apr 10, 2007)

*3M Clear Bra*

Has anyone bought or had one installed on their EOS? How do you like it?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 3M Clear Bra (Zazou1)*

This one belongs to familydub...








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...47270


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:11 PM 4-24-2007_


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: 3M Clear Bra (Zazou1)*

It was one of the first things I put on my car when i bought it. I definitely recommend it. Mine has saved the front end of my car from damage several times already. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 3M Clear Bra (karloseos)*

How much are they?


----------



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

Mine was installed for $175. they did the bra, door sills, door edges and mirrors.


----------



## verloren (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: 3M Clear Bra*

I've been thinking of getting this on a new Passat that I've ordered but I'm concerned that you will be able to see a visible line where the cover ends. I know it is clear and should therefore be "invisible", but I'm sure that will prove to work with varying success on different color cars. Would it be possible for someone to post some pictures that showed this application extremely close up? I've tried to view it in person but haven't had a response back from my dealer to let me know if they had an example available. Any help would be appreciated.
- Andy


----------



## okwei (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: 3M Clear Bra (Zazou1)*

I got the dealer to put it on for free. ask when buy your EOS


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: 3M Clear Bra (verloren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verloren* »_I've been thinking of getting this on a new Passat that I've ordered but I'm concerned that you will be able to see a visible line where the cover ends. I know it is clear and should therefore be "invisible", but I'm sure that will prove to work with varying success on different color cars. Would it be possible for someone to post some pictures that showed this application extremely close up? I've tried to view it in person but haven't had a response back from my dealer to let me know if they had an example available. Any help would be appreciated.
- Andy

As Mark posted up above that's my 3.2. You can't tell that the entire front and up 24 inches on the hood is mask can you? I'll go get a pic right up close, but the car is kinda dirty right now. Stay tuned.


----------



## Zazou1 (Apr 10, 2007)

I am trying to find someone who installs in the Jax Fl area. I also found this new product that looks very interesting....
http://armorcoat.armorauto.com/


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 3M Clear Bra (verloren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verloren* »_...I'm concerned that you will be able to see a visible line where the cover ends. 

Hi Andy:
I had the 3M protective film installed on my last car, which was a VW Golf. I was very satisfied with it, the film performed as advertised.
You will see a thin line where the film ends. How obvious the line is will be directly proportional to how dark the paint on the car is. If the car is white, you will need to look really hard to find the edge of the film. If the car is black, the line will be evident no matter how good the installer is.
Be aware that there are two different methodologies in common use for providing this film: One is to pre-cut the film to match the various surfaces on the car (hood, front bumper, etc.), and the other is to use film of a fixed width such as 6 inches or 12 inches and then wrap it around the sides of the object being protected (for example, the hood). The latter method - using film off a roll and wrapping it fully around the sides of the hood and bumpers - results in a much less visible installation. If your installer uses the precut method, you then see the edge of the film around every edge that is protected. With the fixed width film that comes off a roll, the only exposed edge will be the trailing edge on the hood.
Finally - be aware that there are a lot of different companies out there who sell protective film. I think it is best to make sure that your installer is using genuine 3M film, and not a less expensive substitute.
Michael


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 3M Clear Bra (Zazou1)*

Previous thread on the subject:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2974354


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: 3M Clear Bra (neweosowner)*

Thanks for catching that Arlynn - I have appended the newer thread onto the end of the one you referenced above. Now there is only one thread, and that is this one - the one you are reading now.
Michael


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: 3M Clear Bra on Paprika Red*

Hello all -- anyone install the 3M Clear Bra on a Paprika Red Eos? I'm looking for all opinions but I'm waiting on a 2008 Red Eos and still debating. Thanks!


----------



## JohnTT (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: 3M Clear Bra on Paprika Red (shorenuf)*

Installed one on my Paprika Red. I cannot really notice any lines unless I look closely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: 3M Clear Bra on Paprika Red (JohnTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnTT* »_Installed one on my Paprika Red. I cannot really notice any lines unless I look closely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks John. A lot of people are recommending it (including, Michael the moderator here). I have also heard some negative things about what it looks like over time. Good to know it is not visible, though. Roberta


----------

